# Christmas card templates for PS



## Christie Photo

Has anyone found a good source for some creative templates for Christmas cards?  I'm looking at delmiaco, but thought I'd ask here before buying.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike

I looked around for free ones...but I didn't find anything good.  I did snag a few design elements that I've used to create my own cards though...but even they weren't very good unless I wanted to pay for the premium ones.  

I'll be curious to see what you get, so please let us know.


----------



## blogsofphotogs

I've got a "freebie" a week on my blog, go to www.blogsofphotogs.com and click on the freebies link up top banner. There are also two banners on the site : lch design, and Kelly Haddad, who I've had great luck with. Hope that helps!
Mary


----------



## visualpoetry

I've always made my own.


----------



## heavenlymom

I searched around for about three months previous and finally settled on some they sell on ebay. I am still learning a lot about photoshop but I don't know what the heck I am doing wrong. The templates are 300dpi but for some reason they aren't high resolution when I go to print.  I have never made cards before from scratch or templates on photoshop so it's all a learning process for me. I guess I'll have to save these for next year if I can't get it right.


----------



## robindesigns

I'm new here, just found this forum.  I also just recently started selling card templates to photographers.  I've been selling the actual cards to just the general public, via my card site, but now by many requests, have started selling them to photographers.  Check 'em out if you'd like!

http://www.robinlongphotography.com/blog


----------



## photosdiva

I started making photoshop templates at http://shop.cheapphotoshoptemplates.com/http://shop.cheapphotoshoptemplates.com
We offer high quality, fully customizable invitations with matching thank you cards in the following themes: wedding, graduation, birthday, birth announcements, and christening. As well as, collage templates for many themes and high quality digital backdrops.

Our focus is Marketing through Graphic Design for professional photographers.

I am offering a 30% discount with Coupon Code  END30
Thank you,

PS I will be opening another store next year http://www.psddiva.com/http://www.psddiva.com with newer templates. 
Email me for request


----------



## SpeedTrap

You could always have a look at www.whcc.com
Once you have an accout there are some teriffic templates offered for cards and great press printing options.


----------



## easydigitals

I have a new set of Christmas cards for 2010 here. It's $5 off this month only. I also have other Christmas sets here. And some free ones if you sign up for my free club here. 

Kim


----------



## holiday123

Hello,


You can check this Christmas Holiday Cards .


----------



## GerryDavid

I tried to design my own, but im far happier with the cards I bought from ashedesign.com.  She even has specials every Friday for $5 instead of her usual $15 to $25.


----------



## mwcfarms

Ashedesigns are great, Sarah gourdie designs, whcc cards are amazing but templates are a bit pricey.


----------



## Kolander

With Photoshop + Illustrator, you can design your own Christmas cards -and birthday cards, and spring cards, and wedding cards, and anniversary cards, and... The most complex for me are the texts, I mean choosing fonts.


----------

